# What is he worth?



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is NOT for sale, but I have been wondering this for a long time. I know how much I bought him for, and how much I think he is worth, I want to know what other people think!

Name: Romeo
Registered:Sadly no
Height: 14.3
Trained for: Great trail horse, Bombproof (Seriously the only things that scare this boy are gunshots and even then he is just a little fidgety,no spook in him!) The only thing he doesn't like to much is water, but we are working on that, and he really doesn't like trailers. He has been to fair, and fun shows for games.
Gender: Gelding
Breed: QH (Maybe some arab in there...)
Now, onto pics!
































































Sorry for so many pics!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

If you hadn't said QH I would have thought he was an Arab cross or a heavier built Arab. **** good looking horse. Since I'm in England I'll have to put in pounds and I'd reckon he's worth about 2-2.5k. He's catleaping over that jump though.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't the best idea of prices for a gaming/trail horse, sorry. He is gorgeous thoug, and I love how laid back he is (so many people create hot/sour gamers)

Adding the age will help people come up with a price :-D


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah he is not a jumping horse! The point of that game is to just get over the jump and run the barrels!
Thank you for the compliments guys!


I could have swore I put his age on there!
He is 13


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Do ya love him? Can't put a price on love, can you.

His worth to you is what is important, isn't it?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Around here he would probably go for $2000-$4000, especially if he is as broke as you say he is.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS!!!!  I would say $5000, cause he's young and looks like he's really laid back and a fun ride! I definitely see TONS of arab in him....


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

SoMuchManureSoLittleTime said:


> Do ya love him? Can't put a price on love, can you.
> 
> His worth to you is what is important, isn't it?


 ^Yeah! But I still would like to know just because it is fun to see how my time and effort can make his price go up!


Tennessee said:


> Around here he would probably go for $2000-$4000, especially if he is as broke as you say he is.


 Wow, I bought him for 850 last March! This boy is scared by like nothing, I feel completely safe on him, he knows when new riders are on, and he settles down and listens, and then when I get on he is like "LETS GOOOOO!!!" haha! I love my boy!


BaliDoll said:


> He's GORGEOUS!!!!  I would say $5000, cause he's young and looks like he's really laid back and a fun ride! I definitely see TONS of arab in him....


 Def. a fun ride, he has some get up and go to him which makes it fun because you can walk a trail or you can be like "Mmmm, lets get movin' "


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, another question;
What do you think? QH or arab or both?
I was told QH but everyone that sees him thinks arab.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I see both, he's stocker then most arabs, but his refined head and his legs just seem arab to me


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^That is EXACTLY what I think! haha


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

A little over 10 years ago I purchased a 13 y/o, unregistered QH, 15.2hh and bomb-proof/kid-proof. Basically exactly what you are describing except he was great with cattle, and dark chestnuty brown.
$4500 is what I paid then and it was the best money I ever spent. These kind of horses are worth their weight in gold. He is now packing 3-6 year old kids around on a working ranch and is going to be 24 years old in 2010.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Yep, you have to love those horses! I hope within a couple years he will be even better (A little calmer possibly, he still has a bit of energy!)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Just because money is in the dumps right now, you could probably sell him for 2-3 grand. You could go a lot higher if the market ends going up. There a lot of people looking for good horses like that around his age.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i see arab lol
i have a pure QH gelding and he doesnt look like your boy.
id say arabian quarter cross. or "quarab" lol

around here, 2500-4000 would be reasonable.
i think youd even be able to get as much as 5000 depending on the wealth of the people around you.

a friend of mine bought a green, prospect pure connamara for 12,000. so, 5000 wouldnt even be too extreme!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I see Quarab too. Def $2000+, you got a great deal on him. Hes cute!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone! 
I love my boy so much, even though we have our times when we butt-heads a lot but he is still my good boy and he would do anything for me!


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

I may get bashed for this but I think he looks like a QH. They come in a lot of shapes and sizes these days. The ONLY arab I, personally, see in him is his tail set is a little high for a QH but then again, I've seen registered QHs with tail sets that high or higher. I honestly think he looks like a taller, more delicate QH without all the bulldog bulk nonQH people associate with the breed. I think his head is VERY QH with the heavy jaw and the large wide-set eyes, like the foundation QH. His build seems more like a running built QH with a less deep chest and high tail set...
I dunno. Could be pure QH in my opinion. From these pics I wouldn't doubt QH if you told me he was.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I do think there is Arab in him for certain, but his body looks QH. He is a great looking fellow. I'd say $2,500 to $3,000 is the range I'd put him in.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone!
Well I guess we have it narrowed to 2 breeds (Possibly) then! lol. 

I really did get a great deal on him, he is such a good boy!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I haven't read any responses however I would say he would sell for between $900 and $1,200. Nothing against him if you feel this is low and I'm not sure what you paid for him - I just know what this type of horse and this market would do and thats about it  Pretty boy!


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

he's beautiful, but since the horse market is down i'd say you could probably only get 1k out of him (at least in my area it may be different in other areas) especialy since you said he doesnt like to load in the trailer, and he is unregestered. i got both of my show horses for 2,500.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ariat164 said:


> he's beautiful, but since the horse market is down i'd say you could probably only get 1k out of him (at least in my area it may be different in other areas) especialy since you said he doesnt like to load in the trailer, and he is unregestered. i got both of my show horses for 2,500.


 but both of mine are regestered, and my 3 yr old was origionaly going for a lot more, but for an unregestered horse i dont think you will get a lot out of him, u can get on the internet and see that a lot of nice regestered horses are still only going for about 1 or 2k,


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Where I live western horse are worth nothing haha, we are all English people. BUT I think he's super super cute, gray is my favorite color! Have fun with him!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I would def say around 1k, prices are cheap right now. If the market was up, I would say more, but being unregistered, and he is just being good for a fun family, all-around horse! He looks fun, but I would say 1-1200k. he is a pretty boy, and whatever the price I'm sure he's well-loved.


----------

